# Change body background color in CSS



## Rollerr

:4-dontkno 
How do I change the background color of my post entry body from white, as it is now, to silver or gray.
I have tried changing different lines of code, but nothing seems to work.
 
Here is my code:



Code:


/* basic page elements */

body
{
	font-family: 'trebuchet ms', times, serif;
	font-size: 11px;
	background-color: #e2e2e2;
}

a { color: #06C; text-decoration: none; }
a:visited { color: #369; }
a:hover { color: #900; }

#banner a {color: #bcaace;	text-decoration: none;}
#banner a:visited {color: Yellow;}
#banner a:hover {	color: Maroon; }

.module-content a { color: #96c; font-weight: bold; }
.module-content a:visited { color: #bcaace; }
.module-content a:hover { color: #9c0; }

h1, h2, h3, h4, h5, h6
{
	font-family: "Trebuchet MS";
}

.module-header,
.trackbacks-header,
.comments-header,
.comments-open-header,
.archive-header
{
	/* ie win (5, 5.5, 6) bugfix */
	p\osition: relative; 
	width: 100%;
	w\idth: auto;
	
	margin: 0 0 1px 0;
	padding: 5px 5px 5px 25px;
	color: #fff;
	background: #799de7 url(colitem-header-bg.gif) 0 50% repeat;
	font-size: 12px;
	font-weight: bold;
	text-transform: none;
	line-height: 1;
}

.module-header a,
.module-header a:visited,
.trackbacks-header a,
.trackbacks-header a:visited,
.comments-header a,
.comments-header a:visited,
.comments-open-header a,
.comments-open-header a:visited
.archive-header a,
.archive-header a:visited
{
	color: #fff;
}

.module-header a:hover,
.trackbacks-header a:hover,
.comments-header a:hover,
.comments-open-header a:hover,
.archive-header a: hover
{
	color: #369;
}

.module-content 
a {color: #369; font-weight: lighter;}
.module-content a:visited { color: #6e849a; }
.module-content a:hover { color: #900; }

.entry-more-link,
.entry-footer,
.comment-footer,
.trackback-footer,
.typelist-thumbnailed
{
	font-size: 10px;
}


/* page layout */

body
{
	min-width: 780px;
	color: #333;
	background: #e1e0e0 url(body-bg.gif) repeat; <-- THIS IS YOUR PROBLEM
	background-color: #e2e2e2;
}

#container
{
	width: 780px;
	background: transparent url(container-bg.gif) repeat-y;
	background-color: #e2e2e2;
}

#container-inner
{
	margin: 0 10px 0 10px;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #4A87B9;
	background: transparent url(column-right-bg.gif) -500px 0 repeat-y;
	background-color: #e2e2e2
}

#banner
{
	width: 760px; /* necessary for ie win */
	border-bottom: 1px solid #000;
	background: #369 url(banner-bg.gif) repeat;
	
}

#banner-inner { padding: 20px; }

.banner-user
{
	width: 70px;
	margin-top: 4px;
	font-size: 12px;
	font-weight: normal;
	text-align: center;
}

.banner-user-photo { border: 3px double #fff; }

#banner-header
{
	margin: 20;
	font-size: 60px;
	font-family: Architext;	
	font-weight: bold;
	line-height: 1;
	text-align: center;
}

#banner-description
{
	margin: 1px 0;
	color: #fff;
	background: none;
	font-size: 14px;		
	line-height: 1.125;
	text-align: center;
}

#alpha { margin: 20px 0 20px 20px; width: 260px; }
#beta { margin: 20px 0 0 40px; width: 420px; }
#gamma, #delta { width: 202px; }

.date-header
{
	margin: 0;
	padding-top: 5px;
	padding-bottom: 5px;
	padding-left: 5px;
	color: Maroon;
	background: transparent url(date-header-bg.gif) repeat-x;
	font-size: 11px;
	background: #CCCCCC;
}

.entry-header
{
	margin: 10px 0;
	padding: 0 0 0 20px;
	color: #005A5B;
	background: transparent url(entry-header-bg.gif) 0 0.2em no-repeat;
	font-size: 16px;
	font-weight: lighter;
	font: Book Antiqua;

}

.entry-content { margin: 0; }
.entry-footer
{
	margin: 0 0 20px 0;
	border-top: 1px solid Black;
	padding-top: 2px;
	font-weight: normal;
	background: ThreedFace;
	border-bottom: 1px solid Black;
	
}

.content-nav { padding-top: 0; }


/* modules */

.module-calendar .module-content { margin: 5px 0 15px 0; }

.module-mmt-calendar .module-content table,
.module-calendar .module-content table { font-size: 11px; }

.module-calendar .module-content table th { font-size: 10px; }

.module-mmt-calendar .module-header a { color: #900; }
.module-mmt-calendar .module-header a:visited { color: #900; }
.module-mmt-calendar .module-header a:hover { color: #069; }

.module-powered { margin: 20px 0; }
.module-powered .module-content
{
	margin: 0;
	font-size: smaller;
	padding: 10px;
	border: 1px solid #ccc;
	color: #333;
	background: #dcd8d8 url(powered-bg.gif) repeat-x;
}

.module-powered a { color: #369; }
.module-powered a:visited { color: #369; }
.module-powered a:hover { color: #900; }

.module-photo { background: none; }
.module-photo img { border: solid 1px #dce1e4; }

.module-list-item
{

	padding-left: 14px;
	background: url(li-bg.gif) 0 0.3em no-repeat;
	line-height: 150%;
}

.typelist-thumbnailed .module-list
{
	margin: 0;
}

.typelist-thumbnailed .module-list-item
{
	margin: 0 0 1px 0;
	padding: 0;
	border: 1px solid #d9dee1;
	background: #e5e5e5 url(typelist-thumbnailed-bg.gif) repeat-x;
}

.typelist-thumbnail { background: #fff; }

.module-featured-photo img
{
	width: 414px;
}


/* recent photos */

.module-recent-photos .module-content { margin: 6px 0 0 0; }

.module-recent-photos .module-list { margin: 0; }

.module-recent-photos .module-list-item
{
	width: 64px; /* mac ie fix */
	margin: 0 6px 6px 0;
	padding: 0;
	background: none;
}

.module-recent-photos .module-list-item a
{
	border: 1px solid #369;
	padding: 1px;
	background: #fff;
}

.module-recent-photos .module-list-item a:hover
{
	border-color: #900;
}


/* artistic tweaks */


/* calendar tweaks */
	
	.layout-calendar #beta { overflow: visible; }
	
	.module-mmt-calendar { width: 420px; }
		
	.module-mmt-calendar .module-header
	{
		margin: 0;
		border: 0;
		padding: 0;
		color: #999;
		background: none;
		font-size: 14px;
		font-weight: normal;
		text-align: right;
		text-transform: none;
	}
	
	.module-mmt-calendar table
	{
		margin-top: 6px;
		color: #fff;
		background: #bcc5cc;
	}
	
	.module-mmt-calendar th
	{
		border-right: 1px solid #eee;
		border-bottom: 1px solid #eee;
		padding: 2px;
		background: #84a7ed;
		text-align: right;
		font-weight: normal;
	}
	
	.module-mmt-calendar td
	{
		border-right: 1px solid #eee;
		border-bottom: 1px solid #eee;
		padding: 2px;
		background: #c3c3c3 url(calendar-td-bg.gif) repeat-x;
		text-align: right;
		font-weight: normal;
	}
	
	.module-mmt-calendar .weekday-7, td.day-7, td.day-14, td.day-21, td.day-28, td.day-35, td.day-42
	{
		border-right: none;
	}
	
	.day-photo a
	{
		border: solid 1px #369;
		padding: 1px;
		background: #fff;
	}
	
	.day-photo a:hover
	{
		border-color: #900;
	}


/* moblog1 tweaks */

	.layout-moblog1 #container-inner { background-position: -220px 0; }
	.layout-moblog1 #pagebody
	{
		background: transparent url(column-left-bg.gif) -580px 0 repeat-y;
	}
	
	.layout-moblog1 #alpha { width: 200px; }
	
	.layout-moblog1 #beta
	{
		width: 320px;
		margin: 20px 0 20px 20px;
	}
	
	.layout-moblog1 #gamma
	{
		width: 160px;
		margin: 20px 0 20px 40px;
	}
	
	.layout-moblog1 .entry { margin-bottom: 40px; }
	
	.layout-moblog1 .module-recent-photos .module-content { margin: 6px 0 0 12px; }

	.layout-moblog1 .module-powered .module-content
	{
		margin-right: 20px;
	}

/* moblog2 tweaks */

	.layout-moblog2 #container-inner { background-position: -350px 0; }
	.layout-moblog2 #pagebody
	{
		background: transparent url(column-left-bg.gif) -690px 0 repeat-y;
	}
	.layout-moblog2 #pagebody-inner
	{
		background: transparent url(column-right-bg.gif) -160px 0 repeat-y;
	}
	
	.layout-moblog2 #alpha { width: 70px; }
	.layout-moblog2 #beta { width: 300px; margin: 0 0 0 40px; }
	.layout-moblog2 #gamma { width: 170px; margin: 0 0 0 40px; }
	
	.layout-moblog2 #delta
	{
		float: left;
		width: 100px;
		margin: 0 0 0 20px;
	}
	
	.layout-moblog2 .module-header,
	.layout-moblog2 .trackbacks-header,
	.layout-moblog2 .comments-header,
	.layout-moblog2 .comments-open-header,
	.layout-moblog2 .archive-header
	{
		margin: 20px 0 1px 0;
	}
	
	.layout-moblog2 .date-header { margin-top: 20px; }	

	.layout-moblog2 .content-nav { padding-top: 20px; }
	
	.layout-moblog2 .module-photo .module-content { margin: 0; }
	.layout-moblog2 .module-photo img { width: 80px; height: auto; }
	
	.layout-moblog2 .module-recent-photos .module-content
	{
		margin: 0;
		padding: 0;
		background: none;
	}
	
	.layout-moblog2 .module-recent-photos .module-list { margin: 0; }
	.layout-moblog2 .module-recent-photos .module-list-item { margin: 0 0 5px 0; }
	
	.layout-moblog2 .module-powered .module-content
	{
		margin-right: 20px;
	}
	

/* timeline tweaks */

	.layout-timeline #container-inner { background-position: -420px 0; }
	
	.layout-timeline #alpha { width: 340px; }
	.layout-timeline #beta { width: 360px; }
	
	.layout-timeline #gamma,
	.layout-timeline #delta
	{
		width: 170px;
	}
	
	.layout-timeline .module-recent-photos .module-content { padding: 0 0 10px 0; }
	.layout-timeline .module-recent-photos .module-list { margin: 7px 7px 0 0; }


/* one-column tweaks */

	.layout-one-column body
	{
		min-width: 620px;
	}
	
	.layout-one-column #container
	{
		width: 620px;
		background: transparent url(one-column-container-bg.gif) repeat-y;
	}
	
	.layout-one-column #container-inner
	{
		margin: 0 10px 0 10px;
		border-bottom: 1px solid #5b626a;
		background: transparent url(column-right-bg.gif) -500px 0 repeat-y;
	}
	
	.layout-one-column #banner
	{
		width: 594px; /* necessary for ie win */
	}
	
	.layout-one-column #container-inner { background: none; }
	.layout-one-column #alpha { width: 560px; }
	
	
/* two-column-left tweaks */

	.layout-two-column-left #container-inner { background: none; }

	.layout-two-column-left #pagebody
	{
		background: transparent url(column-left-bg.gif) -580px 0 repeat-y;
	}
	
	.layout-two-column-left #alpha { width: 200px; }
	.layout-two-column-left #beta
	{
		width: 500px;
		margin: 20px 0 0 20px;
	}
	
	.layout-two-column-left .module-powered .module-content
	{
		margin-right: 20px;
	}


/* two-column-right tweaks */

	.layout-two-column-right #container-inner { background: none; }

	.layout-two-column-right #pagebody
	{
		background: transparent url(column-right-bg.gif) -270px 0 repeat-y;
	}
	
	.layout-two-column-right #container-inner { background: none; }
	.layout-two-column-right #alpha { width: 490px; }
	.layout-two-column-right #beta
	{
		width: 200px;
		margin: 20px 0 0 40px;
	}


/* three-column tweaks */
	
	.layout-three-column #container-inner { background-position: -260px 0; }

	.layout-three-column #pagebody
	{
		background: transparent url(column-left-bg.gif) -580px 0 repeat-y;
	}
	
	.layout-three-column #alpha { width: 160px; }
	
	.layout-three-column #beta
	{
		width: 300px;
		margin: 20px 0 20px 20px;
	}
	
	.layout-three-column #gamma
	{
		width: 160px;
		margin: 20px 0 20px 40px;
	}
	
	.layout-three-column .module-powered .module-content
	{
		margin-right: 20px;
	}

Thank you.
Appreciate any help on this.


----------



## DJ-Zep

All of the CSS code is perfectly fine. Make sure that the HTML doc's body doesn't have the bgcolor attribute used in it.


----------

